# ВСД или гормональный сбой, или нервный стресс, а может все вместе



## Пузырева Елена (6 Июн 2016)

Всем безболезненного вечера .Три недели были кошмаром.Резко внутри холодело,руки леденели ,голова ехала в прямом смысле,меня шатало,на работе 2 раза скорая приезжала.в деревне тоже.Итог их вердикт-предклимаксное,гормональный сбой,всд.В апреле умерла еще мама,и стресс.Дома начинался страх,тревога,боялась спать.Невролог,терапевт,гинеколог прописали-мексидол,глицин,тенотен,климадинон-мне полегче.не трясет.Но неужели в предклимаксном сбое так леденеют руки и падало давление до 80,потом поднималось до 140.


В.О.Н. написал(а):


> *История.* Я дама 40 лет, рост 173 (был, по крайней мере), вес 75. Грыжи L4-L5, L5-S1, протрузия L3-L4. Весной 2011 года был "прострел", который уложил меня в кровать на недельку, но потом все прошло самостоятельно без единой таблетки. Года полтора все было тихо, после чего начало появляться онемение в левой ноге, которое из приходящего постепенно стало постоянным. Именно онемение, а не боль. Почему-то этот факт всем врачам кажется странным и они мне не верят - говорят, не бывает такого...



И у меня левая нога немеет,и когда иду изредка кажется что она идет сама по себе)))и думаешь,а не подвернется ли она))ревматолог выписывала нейромультивитамины или сейчас вот уколы группы в поколола.


----------



## La murr (7 Июн 2016)

*Пузырева Елена*, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Июн 2016)

Так и не понял, что беспокоит.
Голова ехала или нога немела?


----------



## Пузырева Елена (8 Июн 2016)

После мексидола ,глицина,тенотена резкое похолодание рук и чувства тревоги прошли.Сейчас беспокоит онемение левой ноги,внутреннее поддергивание,что то там щипает.и вот такой диагноз ревматолога еще-м19.9 остеоартроз с преимущественным поражением тазобедренных суставов,ст 1,фно.Двустронний сакроилеит,ст 1-2,фно.Выписали фламадекс уколы,после них начать пить мидокалм и аркоксиа 60 мг 2 месяца.А нога то пройдет после этих лекарств или идти делать узи.Ну вот совсем развалилась что ли.расстроилась.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Июн 2016)

Если немеет, то надо показаться неврологу, возможно врач назначит рентген, МРТ и ЭНМГ


----------



## Sweettux (13 Фев 2017)

онемение не очень хороший симптом. Обязательно нужно делать МРТ!


----------

